# Wood hauler plowed some snow



## blue924.9 (Nov 21, 2015)

With the bumper lol, had 17 inches of snow with ice underneath. 2wd ford wasn't the best tool for the job but did okay s with sensible driving


----------



## joe25DA (Dec 2, 2015)

Ugh had my fill of all that last year.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 19, 2015)

Like the old fords, I gotta have 4wd drive though. Are you on fte with the same name?


----------



## blue924.9 (Jan 3, 2016)

Big_Al said:


> Like the old fords, I gotta have 4wd drive though. Are you on fte with the same name?



Sorry for the delay my notification weren't working correctly. Yes I'm am on fte with the same username in the 87 to 96 forum. I use thus username for all my forums. 

I would enjoy having 4wd, but I guess driving 2nd in Iowa winters has proven it not to be a necessity


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Jan 3, 2016)

No sign of any snow in Scotland this year so far , doesn't help my firewood sales !!


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 3, 2016)

Got around 15" here and been in the single digits. Sold out of wood last week, wish I had more.


----------

